# Spring Battery Special!!!



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

The battery business I was working for shut down. Since I was out of a job, I decided to start my own battery business. It is called Battery Pro Plus and is based at my home in Lillian, AL. I sell automotive, Marine, commercial, golf cart batteries. I also sell SLA batteries for alarm systems and such and Duracell Procell alkalines if any of you have any need for them at your home or business.

To give the business a little kick start, I am going to have a spring special for all forum members to receive $10 off any Powertron or Interstate battery of any kind. I will list pricing for the most common marine batteries here. If you need something else, shoot me an email at: [email protected] and I will be glad to give you pricing. 

Powertron batteries are made by JCI just like Interstates are and they have a little better pricing. I sell them both, because some people just prefer the Interstate name. You can decide for yourself on that. I'm going to run Powertrons in my boats. Both have the same 1 year free replacement warranty.

Powertron 24MHD Starting Battery - 625 MCA $79.00 - $10 =$69.00
Powertron 24MXXHD Starting Battery - 1000 MCA $109.00 - $10 = $99.00
Powertron 27MXXHD Starting Battery - 1000 MCA $124.00 - $10 =$114.00
Powertron DC27MX Deep Cycle - 180 RC- $115.00 - $10 = $105.00

Interstate 24M-XHD Starting battery - 1000MCA $116.95 - $10 = $106.95
Interstate 27M-XHD Starting battery - 1000MCA $131.95 - $10=$ $121.95
Interstate SRM-27 Deep Cycle - 160 RC $120.95 - $10 = 110.95

I will accept cash or credit cards. I can deliver in the Pensacola area before 4pm each day. After that, they will have to be picked up at my home. I have to be home to take care of the baby.

Feel free to email or call 251-974-3300 with any questions.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Alan!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll sure save your number May change to 4 d size instead of 2 singles for each of my Diesels


----------

